# Quel premier iPad ?



## Kartoffelsalat (13 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai pour projet depuis pas mal de temps d'acquérir mon premier iPad.

Pour commencer, mon leitmotiv c'est le confort ! Je suis prêt à mettre plus d'argent dans un modèle que dans un autre pour y gagner sur ce terrain 

Mon utilisation est très sommaire : mail/YouTube/internet/films etc. J'ai un MacBook Pro Rétina 2015 sur lequel je travaille (développement web et design) pour les activités "lourdes", entendez par la "je ne peux pas le faire convenable sur un iPad" ^^'

Il n'empêche que j'aime griffoné quelques idées quand je suis devant la téloche avec ma compagne et mon iPhone, c'est un peu petit !
Exemple, du prototypage d'interface (j'ai une tablette Android qui traîne, je l'utilise quand j'ai vraiment, vraiment pas le choix)

Je suis passé en magasin et j'ai flashé sur l'iPad Pro 10,5" ! L'écran est incroyable et la surface de travail me conviendra je pense au poil
Par contre, tout matériel acheté chez Apple ou un revendeur agréé est garanti 2 ans par Apple ? Je sais que c'est le cas sur l'iPhome, mais sur le reste ?

Qui a acquis cet appareil ? Quelles conclusions ?

Merci !


----------



## Kartoffelsalat (14 Novembre 2017)

Up up up !


----------



## ibabar (15 Novembre 2017)

Kartoffelsalat a dit:


> Par contre, tout matériel acheté chez Apple ou un revendeur agréé est garanti 2 ans par Apple ?


Pas exactement: tout matériel vendu en France bénéficie de 2 ans de garantie, c'est la loi. En pratique, la première année sera assurée par le constructeur (tu peux donc aller en Apple Store directement) et la seconde année par le distributeur (il faudra donc t'adresser là où tu l'as acheté, à la FNAC, chez Orange, chez le revendeur Mac, ou... en Apple Store s'il a été acquis là-bas) 



Kartoffelsalat a dit:


> Qui a acquis cet appareil ? Quelles conclusions ?


Un peu de lecture: https://forums.macg.co/threads/qui-a-achete-le-nouvel-ipad-pro.1292932/


----------



## Kartoffelsalat (15 Novembre 2017)

Ah je l'ai déjà lu ! 2x même pour être sur de rien avoir raté !

Il y a beaucoup d'avis sur l'utilisation "Pro" mais pas tant en domestique ni d'utilisateur en design !


----------

